# How to respond to Debt Collectors



## belle1 (11 Sep 2013)

I recently received a letter from DCSI, Debt Collector Services Ireland.

My debt has been passed to this agency for collection.  They are saying they have been authorised by the bank to discuss abd set up a suitable repayment plan.

I was supposed to contact them within 7 days or they have threatened legal action.

Anyone that has been following my previous posts knows that we are about to emigrate and are trying to get agreement from a different bank re selling our house.  They still have not said whether they are happy with the offer on our house.  

I dont have the money to pay this personal loan at the moment so am just wondering how I should respond to the debt collectors?

thanks for your advice.


----------



## cremeegg (11 Sep 2013)

Ignore them and they will go away.


----------



## belle1 (11 Sep 2013)

with a bit of luck they will go away!


----------



## unsub (11 Sep 2013)

1. Write to your bank outlining your situation backing this up with an Income and         Expenditure spreadsheet.
2. Explain what you might be able to do for them in terms of repayments.
3. Keep copies of all correspondence.
4. Deal directly with your bank, the people there have to have professional qualifications set down by the Institute of Banking, third parties may not have such qualifications.
5. If the debt collectors call to your house tell them that your are dealing directly with the bank and request them not to call in person or by phone with you. If they call to your house again, they are trespassing.


----------



## cremeegg (11 Sep 2013)

unsub said:


> 1. Write to your bank outlining your situation backing this up with an Income and Expenditure spreadsheet.
> 
> 2. Explain what you might be able to do for them in terms of repayments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Defeated (11 Sep 2013)

If its just the usual smallish loan they may have bought the debt, Ive had so many of these letters along with solicitor letters and ive yet to be brought to court, no doubt that day will come but so far so good! They will repeatedly send these demands the wording changes slightly but the longer it goes on the more they hint at a court appearance. If you have a big mortgage as i do that will never be paid i personally consider these debt collection companies at the bottom of my list of worries, not to say im right though, just my personal feeling on the matter.  

Hope relocation works out well for you..


----------



## Gerry Canning (31 Mar 2014)

Getting a lot of calls from people , about Court being threatened etc etc.

On the vast majority of these words like (draft)(copy) are used. Often sent by Solicitors to have them appear more important.
It is normally a ruse to force customer into activity.

I am not saying ignore them , but for smallish sums I just do not see court.
Am inclined to ru with Unsub on this.


----------

